# Can't load GPU-Z (any version)



## Erikson (Jan 2, 2009)

Well,the problem may be because my OS is in portuguese(brazilian), but i don't know.
I wanted to flash the BIOS of my radeon 4850 (powercolor) and was indicated to use the program to extract my current BIOS, downloaded it, but when i try to open the file, i get this message:







Translaction: 
	
	



```
Could not start driver: The service's database is blocked
```

I went to my services, but i don't think the problem is there, here's a list just in case:

Name	Description	Stats  	Start Type	Login as
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86	Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN		Manual	Sistema local
Adaptador de desempenho WMI	Fornece informações da biblioteca de desempenho dos provedores HiPerf WMI.		Manual	Sistema local
Agendador de tarefas	Permite que um usuário configure e agende tarefas automatizadas no computador. Se este serviço for interrompido, essas tarefas não serão executadas nos horários agendados. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Agente de Proteção de Acesso à Rede	Permite que clientes Windows participem da Proteção de Acesso à Rede		Manual	Sistema local
Ajuda e suporte	Permite que o 'Centro de ajuda e suporte' seja executado neste computador. Se esse serviço for interrompido, o 'Centro de ajuda e suporte' não estará disponível. Se esse serviço for desativado, haverá falha na inicialização de todos os serviços que dependem dele de forma explícita.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Alerta	Notifica os usuários e computadores selecionados de alertas administrativos. Se o serviço for interrompido, os programas que usam alertas administrativos não os receberão. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão inicializados.		Desativado	serviço local
Alocador Remote Procedure Call (RPC)	Gerencia o banco de dados do serviço de nomes RPC.		Manual	Serviço de rede
Apache	Apache/1.3.33 (Win32) PHP/4.3.10		Desativado	Sistema local
Aplicativo de sistema COM+	Gerencia a configuração e o controle dos componentes baseados no modelo de objeto componente (COM)+. Se o serviço parar, a maioria dos componentes baseados no COM+ não funcionará adequadamente. Se o serviço for desativado, qualquer serviço explicitamente dependente dele falhará ao ser iniciado.		Manual	Sistema local
Área de armazenamento	Permite que o 'Visualizador da área de armazenamento' armazene informações e compartilhe-as com computadores remotos. Se o serviço for parado, o 'Visualizador da área de armazenamento' não poderá compartilhar informações com computadores remotos. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Desativado	Sistema local
Armazenamento protegido	Fornece o armazenamento protegido para dados sensíveis, como chaves privadas, para evitar o acesso de serviços, processos ou usuários sem autorização.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Armazenamento removível			Manual	Sistema local
ASP.NET State Service	Provides support for out-of-process session states for ASP.NET. If this service is stopped, out-of-process requests will not be processed. If this service is disabled, any services that explicitly depend on it will fail to start.		Manual	Serviço de rede
Assistente de aquisição de imagens do Windows (WIA)	Fornece serviços de aquisição de imagens para scanners e câmeras		Manual	Sistema local
Ati HotKey Poller		Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
ATI Smart			Automático	Sistema local
Atualizações Automáticas	Ativa o download e instalação das atualizações do site Windows Update. Se o serviço for desativado, o computador não poderá usar o recurso Atualizações automáticas do site Windows Update.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Áudio do Windows	Gerencia dispositivos de áudio para programas baseados em Windows. Se este serviço for interrompido, os dispositivos de áudio e efeitos não funcionarão adequadamente. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão inicializados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Auxiliar NetBIOS TCP/IP	Ativa o suporte a NetBIOS através do serviço TCP/IP (NetBT) e da resolução de nomes NetBIOS.	Iniciado	Automático	serviço local
Cartão inteligente	Gerencia o acesso a leitores de cartão inteligente por este computador. Se este serviço for parado, o computador não poderá ler cartões inteligentes. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	serviço local
Central de Segurança	Monita as definições e configurações de segurança do sistema.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Chamada de procedimento remoto (RPC)	Fornece o mapeador de ponto de extremidade e outros serviços RPC variados.	Iniciado	Automático	Serviço de rede
Cliente da Web	Permite que programas baseados em Windows criem, acessem e modifiquem arquivos baseados na Internet. Se este serviço for interrompido, essas funções não estarão disponíveis. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	serviço local
Cliente de rastreamento de link distribuído	Mantém vínculos entre arquivos NTFS em um computador ou entre computadores em um domínio de rede.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Cliente DHCP	Gerencia a configuração de rede registrando e atualizando endereços IP e nomes DNS.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Cliente DNS	Resolve e armazena em cache nomes Domain Name System (DNS) para este computador. Se este serviço for parado, o computador não poderá resolver nomes DNS nem localizador controladores de domínio do Active Directory. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Serviço de rede
Compartilhamento remoto da área de trabalho do NetMeeting	Habilita um usuário autorizado a acessar este computador remotamente por meio do NetMeeting em uma intranet corporativa. Se este serviço for interrompido, o compartilhamento da área de trabalho remota não estará disponível. Se este serviço for desabilitado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam não serão iniciados.		Manual	Sistema local
Compatibilidade com 'Troca rápida de usuário'	Fornece gerenciamento de aplicativos que exigem assistência em um ambiente de vários usuários.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Conexões de rede	Gerencia objetos da pasta de conexões de rede e Dial-Up, na qual você pode exibir conexões remotas e de rede local.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Configuração Automática com Fio	Este serviço realiza uma autenticação IEEE 802.1X em interfaces Ethernet		Manual	Sistema local
Configuração zero sem fio	Fornece configuração automática para os adaptadores 802.11	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Coordenador de transações distribuídas	Coordena transações que abrangem múltiplos gerenciadores de recursos, tais como bancos de dados, filas de mensagens e sistemas de arquivos. Se este serviço for interrompido, essas transações não ocorrerão. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependem explicitamente dele falharão ao serem iniciados. 		Manual	Serviço de rede
Cópia de volume em memória	Gerencia e implementa cópias de volume em memória usados para o backup e outros propósitos. Se este serviço for interrompido, as cópias em memória não estarão disponíveis para backup e o backup pode falhar. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	Sistema local
DDE de rede	Fornece transporte e segurança de rede para Dynamic Data Exchange (DDE) para programas executados no mesmo computador ou em computadores diferentes. Se este serviço for parado, o transporte e segurança DDE não estarão disponíveis. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Desativado	Sistema local
Detecção do hardware do shell	Fornece notificações de eventos de hardware 'Reprodução automática'.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
DSDM de DDE de rede	Gerencia compartilhamentos de rede do tipo DDE (Dynamic Data Exchange). Se este serviço for parado, os compartilhamentos de rede DDE não estarão disponíveis. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados. 		Desativado	Sistema local
Erro ao informar o serviço	Permite informar erros de serviços e aplicativos executados em ambientes não padrão.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Estação de trabalho	Cria e mantém conexões de rede de cliente com servidores remotos. Se este serviço for interrompido, essas conexões não estarão disponíveis. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam não serão inicializados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Extensões de driver de instrum. gerenc. do Windows	Fornece informações sobre gerenciamento de sistemas para drivers e de drivers.		Manual	Sistema local
Firewall do Windows/Compartilhamento de Conexão com a Internet (ICS)	Fornece serviços de conversão de endereços de rede, endereçamento e resolução de nomes e/ou prevenção de invasão para uma rede doméstica ou de pequena empresa.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Fornecedor de suporte de segurança NT LM	Fornece segurança a programas de chamada de procedimento remoto (remote procedure call, RPC) que usam transportes que não pipes nomeados.		Manual	Sistema local
Gerenciador de conexão de acesso remoto	Cria uma conexão de rede.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Gerenciador de conexão de acesso remoto automático	Cria uma conexão a uma rede remota sempre que um programa faz referência a um nome ou endereço remoto DNS ou NetBios.		Manual	Sistema local
Gerenciador de contas de segurança	Armazena informações sobre segurança para contas de usuário local.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Gerenciador de discos lógicos	Detecta e monitora novas unidades de disco rígido e envia as informações de volume de disco para o serviço administrativo de gerenciador de discos lógicos para configuração. Se este serviço for parado, o status de disco dinâmico e as informações de configuração podem se tornar obsoletos. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicittamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Gerenciador de sessão de ajuda de área de trabalho remota	Gerencia e controla a 'Assistência remota'. Se esse serviço for interrompido, a 'Assistência remota' ficará indisponível. Antes de interromper esse serviço, consulte a guia 'Dependências' da caixa de diálogo 'Propriedades'.		Manual	Sistema local
Gerenciamento de aplicativo	Fornece serviços de instalação de software como 'Atribuir', 'Publicar' e 'Remover'.		Manual	Sistema local
HID Input Service	Permite acesso de entrada genérica a dispositivos de interface humana (Human Interface Devices, HID), que ativam e mantêm o uso de botões ativados predefinidos em teclados, controles remotos e outros dispositivos de multimídia. Se este serviço for parado, os botões ativados controlados pelo serviço deixarão de funcionar. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Horário do Windows	Mantém sincronização de data e hora em todos os clientes e servidores da rede. Se este serviço for interrompido, a sincronização não ficará disponível. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dele dependem explicitamente não serão iniciados.
	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Host de dispositivo Plug and Play universal	Oferece suporte para hospedar dispositivos Plug and Play universais.		Manual	serviço local
HTTP SSL	Este serviço implementa o protocolo de transferência segura de hipertexto (HTTPS) para o serviço HTTP, usando a camada de soquete seguro (SSL). Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	Sistema local
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service	Gerencia a gravação de CDs por meio da interface IMAPI. Se esse serviço for interrompido, o computador não poderá gravar CDs. Se o serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	Sistema local
Inicializador de Processo de Servidor DCOM	Fornece funcionalidade de inicialização para serviços DCOM.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0	Provides protection against computer viruses and another dangerous software.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Localizador de computadores	Mantém uma lista atualizada de computadores na rede e fornece a computadores designados navegadores. Se este serviço for interrompido, esta lista não será atualizada ou mantida. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão inicializados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Log de eventos	Registra mensagens de eventos emitidas por Windows-based programs and components to be viewed in Event Viewer. This service cannot be stopped.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Logon de rede	Dá suporte à autenticação de passagem de eventos de logon de contas para os computadores de um domínio.		Manual	Sistema local
Logon secundário	Ativa a inicialização de processos sob credenciais alternadas. Se este serviço for interrompido, este tipo de acesso por logon não estará disponível. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Logs e alertas de desempenho	Coleta dados de desempenho de computadores locais ou remotos com base em parâmetros de agendamento pré-configurados; em seguida, grava os dados em um log ou dispara um alerta. Se este serviço for parado, as informações de desempenho não serão coletadas. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	Serviço de rede
Mensageiro	Transmite mensagens net send e do serviço 'Alerta' entre clientes e servidores. Este serviço não está relacionado ao Windows Messenger. Se este serviço for interrompido, as mensagens do serviço 'Alerta' não serão transmitidas. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão inicializados.		Desativado	Sistema local
Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service	Run portions of Microsoft Office Diagnostics.		Manual	Sistema local
Microsoft Office Groove Audit Service			Manual	serviço local
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider	Gerencia cópias de sombra de volume baseadas em software obtidas pelo serviço de cópias de sombra de volume. Se o serviço for interrompido, as cópias de sombra baseadas em software não poderão ser gerenciadas. Se o serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele diretamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	Sistema local
MSSQLSERVER			Manual	Sistema local
MSSQLServerADHelper			Manual	Sistema local
MySQL			Desativado	Sistema local
NBService	Nero BackItUp Service is responsible to control all jobs created using Nero BackItUp. These jobs can create backups of selected files/folders/partitions or complete hard disk to hard disk, network drive, disc or FTP.		Manual	Sistema local
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service	Provides ability to share TCP ports over the net.tcp protocol.		Desativado	serviço local
NMIndexingService		Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Notificação de eventos de sistema	Rastreia eventos do sistema como eventos de logon do Windows, rede e energia.  Notifica assinantes do Sistema de evento COM+ destes eventos.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Office Source Engine	Saves installation files used for updates and repairs and is required for the downloading of Setup updates and Watson error reports.		Manual	Sistema local
Plug and Play	Permite que um computador reconheça e se adapte a alterações de hardware com pouca ou nenhuma intervenção do usuário. Se este serviço for parado ou desativado, o sistema se tornará instável.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
QoS RSVP	Fornece a funcionalidade de sinalização de rede e configuração do controle do tráfego local para programas compatíveis com QoS e miniaplicativos de controle.		Manual	Sistema local
Reconhecimento de local da rede (NLA)	Reúne e armazena informações sobre configurações e locais da rede, bem como notifica os aplicativos quando essas informações são alteradas.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Registro remoto	Permite que usuários remotos modifiquem configurações do Registro neste computador. Se este serviço for parado, o Registro só poderá ser modificado por usuários deste computador. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	serviço local
Roteamento e acesso remoto	Oferece serviços de roteamento a empresas em ambientes de rede local e de longa distância.		Desativado	Sistema local
Serviço administrativo do gerenciador de disco lógico	Configura volumes e unidades de disco rígido. O serviço é executado apenas para processos de configuração e depois pára.		Manual	Sistema local
Serviço de Configuração de Rede	Gerencia arquivos de configuração XML por domínio para configuração automática de rede.		Manual	Sistema local
Serviço de descoberta SSDP	Ativa a descoberta de dispositivos UPnP na rede doméstica.	Iniciado	Manual	serviço local
Serviço de EAP (Extensible Authentication Protocol)	Fornece a clientes Windows o Serviço de EAP (Extensible Authentication Protocol)		Manual	Sistema local
Serviço de Gerenciamento de Certificados e Chaves de Integridade	Gerencia chaves e certificados de integridade (utilizado pelo NAP)		Manual	Sistema local
Serviço de indexação	Indexa o conteúdo e propriedades de arquivos em computadores locais e remotos; fornece acesso rápido a arquivos através de linguagem de consulta flexível.		Manual	Sistema local
Serviço de Número de Série de Mídia Portátil	Recupera o número de série de qualquer player de mídia portátil conectado a seu computador. Se este serviço for interrompido, o conteúdo protegido pode não ser baixado para o dispositivo.		Manual	Sistema local
Serviço de restauração do sistema	Executa funções de restauração do sistema. Para interromper o serviço, desative a 'Restauração do sistema' na guia 'Restauração do sistema' em 'Meu computador' -> 'Propriedades'	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Serviço de transferência inteligente de plano de fundo	Transfere arquivos em segundo plano usando largura de banda de rede ociosa. Se o serviço for parado, recursos como o Windows Update e o MSN Explorer não poderão fazer o download automático de programas e outras informações. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente talvez não transfiram arquivos, se não tiverem um mecanismo seguro para transferir arquivos diretamente pelo IE, caso o BITS tenha sido desativado.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Serviço 'Gateway de camada de aplicativo'	Fornece suporte a plug-ins de protocolos de terceiros para o Compartilhamento de Conexão com a Internet e o Firewall do Windows.	Iniciado	Manual	serviço local
Serviços de criptografia	Fornece três serviços de gerenciamento: serviço de banco de dados de catálogo, que confirma as assinaturas dos arquivos do Windows; serviço de raiz protegida, que adiciona e remove certificados de autoridades de certificação raiz deste computador, e o serviço de chave, que ajuda a registrar este computador para certificados. Se este serviço for interrompido, esses serviços de gerenciamento não funcionarão adequadamente. Se este serviço for desativado, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente deixarão de ser iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Serviços de terminal	Permite que vários usuários sejam conectados interativamente a um computador e que as áreas de trabalho e os aplicativos sejam exibidos a computadores remotos. A base da área de trabalho remota (inclusive a área de trabalho remota para administradores), da opção de alternar-se rapidamente entre usuários, da assistência remota e do Terminal Server.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Serviços IPSEC	Gerencia a diretiva de segurança IP e inicia o ISAKMP/Oakley (IKE) e o driver de segurança IP.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Servidor	Oferece suporte a compartilhamento na rede de arquivo, impressão e pipes nomeados para este computador. Se este serviço for interrompido, quaisquer serviços que dele dependam diretamente não serão inicializados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Sistema de alimentação ininterrupta	Gerencia o sistema de alimentação ininterrupto (no-break) conectado ao computador.		Manual	serviço local
Sistema de eventos COM+	Dá suporte para o serviço de notificação de eventos do sistema (SENS), o qual fornece distribuição automática dos eventos para inscrever componentes do modelo de objeto componente (COM). Se o serviço for interrompido, o SENS será fechado e não poderá fornecer notificações de logon e logoff. Se o serviço for desativado, qualquer serviço explicitamente dependente dele irá falhar ao ser iniciado.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Spooler de impressão	Carrega arquivos na memória para impressão posterior.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
SQLSERVERAGENT			Manual	Sistema local
Telefonia	Fornece suporte à telefonia API (TAPI) para programas que controlam dispositivos de telefonia e conexões de voz baseadas em IP no computador local e, através da rede local, em servidores que também estão executando o serviço.	Iniciado	Manual	Sistema local
Telnet	Permite que  um usuário remoto faça logon neste computador e execute programas. Fornece suporte a vários clientes Telnet TCP/IP, inclusive computadores baseados em UNIX e Windows. Se este serviço for parado, o acesso de usuários remotos a programas poderá não estar disponível. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Desativado	Sistema local
Temas	Fornece gerenciamento de temas para experiência do usuário.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Testador de instrumentação de gerenciam. do Windows	Fornece uma interface comum e um modelo de objeto para o acesso a informações de gerenciamento sobre o sistema operacional, dispositivos, aplicativos e serviços. Se esse serviço for parado, a maioria dos itens de software baseados no Windows não funcionará corretamente. Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem explicitamente dele não serão iniciados.	Iniciado	Automático	Sistema local
Windows CardSpace	Securely enables the creation, management, and disclosure of digital identities.		Manual	Sistema local
Windows Installer	Adiciona, modifica e remove aplicativos fornecidos como um pacote do Windows Installer (*.msi). Se este serviço for desativado, os serviços que dependerem dele explicitamente não serão iniciados.		Manual	Sistema local
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0	Optimizes performance of Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) applications by caching commonly used font data. WPF applications will start this service if it is not already running. It can be disabled, though doing so will degrade the performance of WPF applications.		Manual	serviço local
Windows User Mode Driver Framework	Enables Windows user mode drivers.	Iniciado	Automático	serviço local.

As it's so big to translate, i used google automation: 
http://translate.google.com.br/translate?u=http://pastebin.ca/1298633&sl=pt&tl=en&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF-8

OS Info:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21472&stc=1&d=1230939210

Also, if i leave on error screen for about 3-5 minutes and then click OK, i get the following error:
Could not delete driver: The specified Service has been selected to be deleted.





Any help on solving the issue and suggestion are more than welcome


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 3, 2009)

you using an antivirus?

after a reboot try

sc stop gpuz
sc delete gpuz

on a command line prompt and then start gpuz again


----------



## Erikson (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, i'm using kaspersky v7, but i only turn the passive protection if i'm going to a suspect site, will try this and edit my reply.


***edit***
Worked like a charm, W1zzard, i didn't tough about the service being busy, well silly me . Many thanks for your help, everything is working now.


----------

